# What would you want them to play at your funeral?



## CreamCat (Sep 8, 2009)

Me: Andante con moto from Schubert's 9th, by Böhm & Berlin.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

The _Dies Irae_ from Verdi's Requiem


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

"Highway to Hell" from AC/DC is a popular choice these days, but I'd settle for one of the "Four Last Songs" from Strauss, a few bits from the Mozart "Requiem or "Goin' Back" from Dusty Springfield.


----------



## Joaf (Oct 22, 2009)

Snakes and ladders


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Radetzky March (J. Strauss No. 1)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Perhaps Khachaturian: Gayane's Adagio would tie in my love of classical with my love of science fiction and great film.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I dunno, maybe the slow movement of Rubbra's 6th symphony? But played really slowly cuz I like it when it's played really slowly which is odd because I've never heard it played really slowly but whatever.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't plan on dying.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Anything they wont. Anyway, I wouldn't listen.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Argus said:


> I don't plan on dying.


That's the spirit.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Nothing. Because music isn't needed for every occasion.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't really care what they play - I'm not going to be around to hear it.

Unless they play country. Then I might just have to come back & haunt them.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

I heard someone answer this question with the song: "Return to Sender"


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

"Time We Left" by Hawkwind, "Panama" played by the the Boll Weevil Jass Band, & Irving Berlin's "When I Leave The World Behind" played by the Savannah Jazz Band.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Joaf said:


> Snakes and ladders


If you want to play _that_ game... I'd rather them play Monopoly. That would take care of the will.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

This recording of The Messiah:



> Hermann Scherchen(conductor)
> Margaret Ritchie (Soprano)
> Constance Shacklock (Contralto)
> William Herbert (Tenor)
> ...


An excerpt of it:


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

"My Way" by Frank


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I really would not want a funeral. Just cremate me, put my ashes into a Tupperware and toss the little package into the dumpster behind Denny's for all I care. 

But, if I were to stipulate any musical accompaniment for my demise, I would suggest Andante Festivo by Sibelius.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Hoping it's not too late to change my mind, I'm going for John Fahey & His Orchestra: Dixie Pig B-B-Q Blues.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> I really would not want a funeral. Just cremate me, put my ashes into a Tupperware and toss the little package into the dumpster behind Denny's for all I care.
> 
> But, if I were to stipulate any musical accompaniment for my demise, I would suggest Andante Festivo by Sibelius.


I really agree with you there. It's not a big deal at all. However, the funeral service is for the living, not the dead.


----------



## Herr Direktor (Oct 18, 2009)

My choice since I was 13 has always been the finale of the Beethoven string quartet op. 59 #3. It remains my single favorite movement in the entire sq literature.

HD


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

I've already ordered Siegfrieds Funeral music From the Gotterdammerung. It is the only music that really could be played at any funeral.
I believe Peter Sellers had 'In the Mood' played at his funeral because he hated it so much - humour from beyond the grave! He wanted to make everyone else sit and listen to it while he knew that he wouldn't have to!!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

post-minimalist said:


> I've already ordered Siegfrieds Funeral music From the Gotterdammerung. It is the only music that really could be played at any funeral.
> I believe Peter Sellers had 'In the Mood' played at his funeral because he hated it so much - humour from beyond the grave! He wanted to make everyone else sit and listen to it while he knew that he wouldn't have to!!


Siegfried's Funeral March? You want an epic funeral, don't you?


----------



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

Gorecki's Third Symphony. My funeral would be the only time I could guarantee never having to hear this overblown, over-rated, sympathy-vote catching piece of tosh.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Mayerl said:


> Gorecki's Third Symphony. My funeral would be the only time I could guarantee never having to hear this overblown, over-rated, sympathy-vote catching piece of tosh.


In that case I won't be turning up to your funeral, that's for sure.


----------

